

Open Source Photos, free high res images – New site look and feel - osphotos
http://opensourcephotos.wordpress.com/

======
yitchelle
A question - If one of your photos contains other items that are copyright,
trademarked, or <insert another legal restriction here>, can your photo still
be open source?

This issue came to my mind when I saw this photo
[http://opensourcephotos.wordpress.com/2014/11/10/sachsenhaus...](http://opensourcephotos.wordpress.com/2014/11/10/sachsenhausen-
frankfurt/)

~~~
osphotos
PicJumbo says, at the bottom of each page of their site, the following: "Be
respectful to registered trademarks. If there is an Apple product, you have to
write up "Apple, the Apple logo and iPhone are trademarks of Apple Inc.,
registered in the U.S. and other countries." The same with other brands."
Maybe I should add something like that at the bottom of each page as well.
Thanks for you acute observation!

UPDATE: Found this link which seems to answer your question:
[http://www.publicdomainsherpa.com/trademark.html](http://www.publicdomainsherpa.com/trademark.html)
\-- I have also added info about this in the footer of every page. Thanks
again for your input!

------
feroz1
That's a really nice looking site - congratulations! So how do you collect the
images? Presumably they're not all taken by you and your team but I can't
imagine a lot of serious photographers just giving their stuff away? Looks
like your trying to do the complete opposite of picfair.com

Great site though as I say!

~~~
osphotos
Thank you for your compliments! The pictures you see so far are all taken by
myself. I have tens of thousands of pictures on my hard drive. Some I publish
on my own photography site, some I print and hang on my walls or give away as
gifts to friends, some I collected into a few photo books. But all the rest
just sits there, in the digital dust of my hard disk platters. So I figured
that it might be a good idea to just share them with the world to do as they
please with them :) Regarding the second part of your question, I hope one day
I will start getting submissions from other amateur photographers like myself.
The very popular unsplash.com has recently started featuring the work of some
very talented photographers, for example.

